# Synchronisation via iphoto



## marouf (1 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je vous sollicite parce que j'ai un problème avec la synchronisation de mon ipad et de l'iPhone également. 
Lorsque je veux synchroniser les photos qui sont dans iPhoto via iTunes elles se retrouvent ranger dans la tablette dans un ordre complètement farfelue. Ni par date ni par nom comme c'est marque sur le site d'Apple. 

J'ai pourtant éditer le exif pour que les dates correspondent et que les photos soient ranger chronologiquement mais rien a y faire.  Pourtant dans iPhoto tout est range correctement. 

En revanche quand je synchronise dans iTunes via le dossier source tout se synchronise correctement. 
Mais mon but est de garder la synchronisation via iPhoto pour avoir le classement avec les lieux et visages. 

Merci

Édit: j'ai refait un essai et j'ai remarqué que dans les albums la rangement est chaotique ( d'après ce que j'ai lu sur les forums par date de modification) par contre ces mêmes photos dans la bibliothèque de l'iPad sont rangées elles dans un ordre chronologique. C'est à rien n'y comprendre.


----------



## Lauange (2 Février 2013)

Slt,  j'avais aussi modifié Côme toi les données exif mais sans résultats.  Il n'y a aucune solutions. C'est dommage c'est une super appli. C'est la même chose avec iMovie.


----------



## force (20 Février 2013)

J'ai le même problème.
Personne n'a de solution ?
C'est dingue, non ?


----------

